# sat 3-24



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys im off on a saturday first time in a long time and weather looks great i have all my gear and 100.00 for gas will work clean etc thank you god bless


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

my gear is a 9/0 for bottom and a 30w for trolling and a small bag my cell is 281-684-7316 name is chris


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

ok guys i got 150.00 for gas will work and clean please dont make me stand at bridge bait all day with a sign


----------

